

Microsoft, HP try to avoid Intel's "netbook" moniker - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2009/01/30/netbook-any-other-name-probably-same-low-powered-portable

======
quoderat
Doubt it will standardize on the "mininotebook" name. It's long, not catchy,
and "netbook" is already pretty entrenched.

What Intel and Microsoft want to do is to give it a different appellation so
that what they are attempting to sell doesn't languish in the sub-$200 price
range where they make no money on them -- especially Microsoft, which will no
longer be able to charge egregious licensing fees.

